# suche Tipps fürs Spielfeld bei Monopoly



## meredocx (5. Okt 2006)

Hallo!

Komme gleich zu meinem Problem! Ich bin dabei das Spiel Monopoly zu programmieren. Ich weiß aber noch nicht wie ich das Spielfeld (Spielbrett) umsetzen soll. Mache ich für jedes Spielfeld ne eigene Grafik oder eine Grafik fürs komplette Spielfeld. Kann mir da einer vielleicht Tipps geben was besser ist. Und wie wird dann jede Strasse angesprochen. Über Buttons? Sorry, aber es ist mein erstes Game. Habe Java in der Schule gehabt und will halt Java vertiefen. Also nimmt mich bitte nicht gleich auseinander. Wäre für jeden Rat dankbar.


----------



## Sanix (6. Okt 2006)

Schau dich ein bisschen um, hier hat schon jemand ein Monopoly programmiert. Kannst es dir als Hilfe nehmen.


----------



## Squid (12. Okt 2006)

Also ich habe meine Spielfelder im Code selbst per Graphics Objekt gezeichnet um die Positionen in eine ArrayList zu speichern.  
So ist es mir möglich per get() Methode an jede Position zu kommen. Ich finde das recht vorteilhaft, da du bei einer Hintergrundgrafik mit Spielfeldern die Positionen erstmal suchen musst.


----------

